# Tina Turner wird 70



## Tokko (26 Nov. 2009)

*High Heels, Löwenmähne und Ledermini sind ihre Markenzeichen, auch noch mit 70. Tina Turner ist die Mutter des Rock 'n' Roll. Sie hat vieles überlebt, auch die Plattenindustrie. Nach einem Konzert zum Gazprom-Jubiläum und fünf Abschiedstourneen wandte sie sich zuletzt an die spirituell Verwahrlosten.*



​

Bereits im Sommer kam "Beyond" heraus, die erste neue Tina-Turner-Platte seit zehn Jahren. Das Comeback ging etwas unter. Nicht dass es im Jahr 2009 so viele aufregende Aufnahmen gegeben hätte, um das Alterswerk einer Legende zu verdrängen. Sie verzichtete nur darauf, anzügliche Landschaften mit tiefen Flüssen und gewaltigen Bergen zu besingen. Tina Turner wandte sich stattdessen an die spirituell Verwahrlosten. Das Singen überließ sie Dechen Shak-Dagsay, die über "Kyrie eleison" meditierte und den Schweizer Alpen ein beseeltes "Vajra Guru" widmete. In christlichem Buddhismus. Eine Yoga-Lehrerin war ebenfalls beteiligt.

Sogar im Formatradio, wo ohne Tina Turner wenig liefe, kam "Beyond" bisher nicht vor. Dabei vollendet das mit Abstand merkwürdigste Album ihrer Laufbahn erst den Bogen ihres Lebens. Jetzt ist sie 70 Jahre alt. In Nutbush, Tennessee, kam sie als Anna Mae Bullock auf die Welt. Ihr Vater arbeitete auf dem Feld sowie als Diakon in der baptistischen Gemeinde. Er verprügelte die Mutter, mit der Anna Mae als 16-Jährige nach St. Louis floh.

Sie hatte eine Kindheit auf den Baumwollfeldern hinter sich. Im "Loch", dem Amüsierbezirk der Stadt, sang sie in Bars, als sie Ike Turner traf. Der einflussreiche Musiker und Wüstling integrierte sie in seine Kings Of Rhythm. Ihre anschließende Ike & Tina Turner Revue war die Bühnenfassung billiger Dschungelfilme. Tina Turner tanzte in zerrissenen Schürzen, brüllte animalisch und befeuerte die Fantasien des weißen Publikums vom Triebleben der Schwarzen.

Wie man aus "Ich, Tina", der Biografie, und aus "What's Love Got To Do With It", dem Film, weiß, war die 20-jährige Ehe und Berufsbeziehung mit dem Pfarrerssohn Ike Turner ein Martyrium. Eine Art Vorhölle des Popgeschäfts. Während Ike Turner sich mit den Ikettes vergnügte, seinem Damenchor, misshandelte er seine Frau. Er kasernierte sie.

Als Tina Turner 1969 zur Tournee der Rolling Stones hinzu stieß, kannte sie Mick Jagger nicht. Mick Jagger wiederum hatte ihre verführerischen Gesten mit dem Mikrofon und ihr Gebaren längst in seine Darbietungen übernommen. Niemand hat die damalige Wirkung Tina Turners so prägnant beschrieben wie der Kritiker Nik Cohn. Die Lage eines unter häuslicher Gewalt leidenden Sexsymbols: "Kosmischer Hintern aber ständig irgendwelche Blutergüsse".

Tina Turner überlebte es als 40-jährige alleinerziehende Mutter mit horrenden Schulden aber einer rechtskräftigen Scheidung. Das war 1978, und es war nicht mehr viel übrig vom Triumph über die "Nutbush City Limits", von der einschüchternden "Acid Queen". Ihr eigenes Discoalbum "Rough" wollte Amerika kaum hören. Sie ging nach Europa. Mitglieder von Heaven 17 nahmen mit ihr "Ball Of Confusion" auf von den Temptations und Al Greens "Let's Stay Together".

Eric Clapton bat sie zu sich auf die Bühne, mit Mick Jagger trat sie auf. Zu einem ihrer traurigen Disco-Gastspiele lud David Bowie die gesamte Chefetage seiner Plattenfirma ein. Mark Knopfler überließ ihr sein Stück "Private Dancer". Heute werden schnell Comebacks gefeiert, 1984 aber zelebrierte Tina Turner eine Auferstehung. Sie war 45 und für die Verhältnisse von 1984 biblisch alt. In "Private Dancer" sang sie, dass sie gern für Geld tanze und sich zu alten Songs entkleide. Man ist heute noch vom Zuspruch irritiert, der ihr damals entgegenschlug.

Einer gestandenen Künstlerin, die noch einmal mit blauem Auge aus den Sechzigern und Siebzigern davongekommen war. Sie fegte durch die steifen Achtziger als Urgewalt, als Haarpracht auf zwei eindrucksvollen Beinen. "What's Love Got To Do With It", "We Don't Need Another Hero", "The Best": Sie war erfolgreicher als je zuvor. Warum war sie nie mehr so gut wie mit Ike Turner? Dazu fällt einem nur Frauenfeindliches als Antwort ein.

Abschiedswelttourneen und Las-Vegas-Shows

Die Neunziger- und Nullerjahre gingen so dahin mit wiederholten Abschiedswelttourneen und Las-Vegas-Shows, James-Bond-Songs und Duetten mit dem ehrgeizigen R&B-Nachwuchs. 2008 sang Tina Turner bei der Moskauer Betriebsfeier zu 15 Jahren Gazprom.

Damit schloss sich auch ein Kreis: Es war wie in den späten Siebzigern, als sie bei Firmenfesten oder Hochzeiten gastierte, aber ungleich größer und globaler. Anschließend, im Januar 2009, bewies die fünfte Abschiedstour, dass Tina Turner immer noch die Mehrzweckhallen nach Belieben füllt, wenn sie nur will. Die "New York Times" bescheinigte ihr nach wie vor die Wirkung eines Außenbordmotors und wollte das durchaus als Lob verstanden wissen.

Sie genießt heute bei Zürich den verdienten Ruhestand. Sie hat Ike Turner überlebt, die Plattenindustrie und das Exil in Köln. Sie glaubt, in ihrem Fall aus guten Gründen, an die Reinkarnation. Tagtäglich meditiert "die erste schwarze Rockfrau und die einzige" (Tina Turner) über Nam-myoho-renge-kyo. Ein Mantra, das zum wahren Kern des Lebens führen soll, was man ihr heute herzlich wünscht.

Quelle: welt.de


----------



## Rainer Wenger (27 Nov. 2009)

Die Frau ist legendär, was wäre wohl aus der Musikgeschichte bloß ohne sie geworden ? - Unvorstellbar.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an die Rockröhre.


----------



## Muli (27 Nov. 2009)

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute an die spitzen Tina!

Die Frau ist einfach ein Phänomen für sich! Und für Ihr Alter ... RESPEKT! :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2014)

Nachträglich auch meinen Glückwunsch, guter Jahrgang!


----------



## clkhl73 (5 Dez. 2014)

Sie hatte es einfach drau! :thumbup:


----------



## ketzekes (20 Aug. 2015)

Eine Traumfrau,Herzliche Glückwünsche!


----------

